# Word Reference Newsletter



## sniffrat

Good evening everyone 

Has there ever been any discussion about a "Newsletter" ? I'm not really sure what _form_ this might take but I can see lots of benefits. I'm sure it would fit with the rules and etiquette of WR. 

Has this been mentioned before?

Patrick.


----------



## ewie

Hello Patrick.  I've no idea if it's ever been discussed.
Is this something you've seen happening in other internet forums?  Can you give us at least a teeny clue as to what you mean by a newsletter?  Would it be distributed via registration email?  If you can't tell us about the form, could you let us know what the _content_ might be?
~ewie

P.S. I'm not being sarky ~ honest! ~ I'm just not at all sure what you're talking about


----------



## sniffrat

Morning Ewie, thanks for replying 

I was thinking of something along the lines of...

Some sort of correspondence between WF (Admin, moderators, whoever is interested) and the members (me and thee). Maybe this could be a weekly/monthly thing. Delivered by email of course.

I (like many other people here) am a member of several other websites/forums. These websites like to send their members weekly correspondence to let them know about new products, special offers etc. Okay - I know that WF is not trying to sell us anything but from a business point of view.....this can only be a good thing, right?

Content? - well as long as it doesn't interfere with rules, regulations, etiquette etc then......_anything!_ For the technically-minded there could be news of the website itself (up-times, down-times). For the WF enthusiast - statistics, photos, birthdays, weddings, knobbly-knees-contest, etc. For the professional translator - links etc. For the newbie - hints and tips. You get the idea.

I think this would be a labour of love for someone. And it could benefit everyone.

But it's not my call.

Comments and suggestions?
Back to you...


----------



## Robert_Hope

Not sure what "special offers" we might get targeted with. I certainly don't want to receive endless adverts as this "business" triples its advertising revenue. In my opinion, one of the postitive aspects of this site is that it leaves you alone for a while if you want it to! 

However, it would certainly be useful to be reminded if rules change, new forums open, moderators change etc. 

Good idea


----------



## ajo fresco

Hi sniffrat,

Speaking for myself , I keep up on the announcements that are posted at the beginning of the various forums and within the Comments & Suggestions forum. 

For the birthdays and such, they can be found on the Calendar pages and in the Congrats forum.  

There are many helpful links in the Resources forum. 

Are you looking for a way to be notified of new announcements, similar to when you're subscribed to a thread?  

Ajo Fresco


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I sincerely like the idea and praise it. I'm sure that many things that can't be said in the forums would be said in the Newsletter.

Nevertheless, I see an inconvenient:* the language*. 
Apart from English, like certainly many other foreros I would wish it to be in Spanish or in French. Italian and German foreros will certainly like it in their language too. And so on... 

I'm afraid, *sniffrat*, that because this is precisely a language forum, it wouldn't be easy to    carry out your idea. I just hope to be wrong.


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, I wish I had time or resources to sit back and write a weekly newsletter.   You CAN subscribe to a forum to get a daily or weekly listing a new threads.

One thing that I really would like to get together over the next few months is a word-of-the-day email that people could subscribe to.

Mike


----------



## jailer

mkellogg said:


> One thing that I really would like to get together over the next few months is a word-of-the-day email that people could subscribe to.
> 
> Mike


 

This is an excellent idea.


----------



## Redshade

Hi all.

Rather than send out a missive occasionally why not set up a Chatroom
for feedback/communication.

I have often been disappointed when a thread that is getting to be interesting is closed for going off-topic.Could not the moderators allow the discussion to be carried on in such a Chatroom.

Also someone is bemoaning the fact that they can no longer access the April Fool posts.They too could be accessed from said.(There was one poor confused poster that I wanted to send a bunch of flowers and an explanation to, I hope one of the Mods tipped her/him off.

Anyway, my tuppence-worth.

Cheers

R.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mkellogg said:


> Ah, I wish I had time or resources to sit back and write a weekly newsletter.  You CAN subscribe to a forum to get a daily or weekly listing a new threads.
> 
> One thing that I really would like to get together over the next few months is a word-of-the-day email that people could subscribe to.
> 
> Mike


As same as jailer, I also believe it's a wonderful idea, I'll be looking forward it.


----------

